
Windows Server vs. Linux Performance on the Threadripper 2990WX - ajnin
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=windows-server-2990wx&num=1
======
ajnin
Follow-up on the recent Windows 10 (non-server version) vs. Linux Performance
benchmarks
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756266))

